# So its 1:36 and I'm not done with homework



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

:x I'm all worn out, got three more assignments to do yet and no one to vent to....  Looks like I'm pulling another all nighter, (third one this week). I'm so exhausted with all this Mortality analysis, Growth models, catch-at-age graphs, and recruitment talk. Sigh...


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey...put that over a little twelve bar blues....and you'll have yourslef a song!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep... It's 5:09 and I finally might be done. No chance in sleeping because I know i won't wake up at 8. BUT I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

that stinks, heh your just getting done, shortly after i woke up!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i hear ya i go to bed at like 10pm and still dont get up in the morning lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hahah and I have class in about an hour and ten


----------

